# Super Smash Flash 2



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

*Download​*
Okay let me start by saying how awesome this game is. Its come a long way since the project has been started. The developers really put a lot into this! I'd say its almost worthy of being a 3DS title.








*Gameplay*

I love the gameplay ALOT, Its probably more fun than brawl IMO (cause it seems more balanced n stuff)
Each character has their own gameplay like the other smash games.

*Graphics*

I can't really say much about the graphics cause its a sprite game but, i love some of the sprites, some of them are genius while some aren't so good :X but overall I'd say its a really good looking sprite game. and it isn't even finished yet

*Music*

For the original music & remixes done by the creator there are some pretty catchy remixes in the game but the main theme takes the cake, he knew what he was doing when he composed it. The other songs in the game are really really good, some from OC Remix & some from the original games.

*Features & Content*

These are the current modes
-Event Mode, Target Smash, Training Mode, Versus Mode. And there are a lot of options to switch in versus just 
 like in the other smash games.


Some of the stages blew my mind. There are a lot of unique stages such as the 3DS stage, You fight on a 3DS and have to survive through different 3DS games such as: VVVVVV, Tetris, Mutant Mudds, & Bit. Trip Beat.

-There are currently 24 characters. A lot of them are good. He will be adding more in the final version with the 
 ability of downloading/creating expansion characters.

-There are currently 42 stages. There will be more in the final version.

-There are currently 23 items. Smash Ball disabled for a little while due to glitches. (fixed soon). I'm pretty sure
  there will be a lot more in the final version.

-There are some very cool assist trophies as well.

-There are also pokeballs with a lot of pokemon.

In the final version there will be Adventure Mode/Flash of Shadows, Stage Builder & He is trying to make an Online mode.



*At the moment I'd rate this game a 7.5/10*



You should try it    m e____e m

didn't know if this was the right section to post in cause this is a pc game but its also nintendo.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Jan 21, 2013)

Hmm, that's pretty good for fan-made. It's fan-made, right? One thing I notice is that it looked a lil too easy to defeat your opponent. Zelda was flying off every 30 seconds. I also noticed they had Sora and Goku so that's cool.


----------



## Crimson (Jan 21, 2013)

naice  not bad game


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

Lovemcqueen said:


> Hmm, that's pretty good for fan-made. It's fan-made, right? One thing I notice is that it looked a lil too easy to defeat your opponent. Zelda was flying off every 30 seconds. I also noticed they had Sora and Goku so that's cool.



That cause they were on level one XD they are devil like when on 9. and yuh this is a flash game. I just realized how bad the game was glitching in this video ROFL! it isn't normally like that. 


(Changed the video)


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2013)

I remember this game! I remember playing Super Smash Flash (the original). It had its flaws, but it was an okay game. I might download this.


----------



## Kip (Jan 21, 2013)

Bacon Boy said:


> I remember this game! I remember playing Super Smash Flash (the original). It had its flaws, but it was an okay game. I might download this.



Dude, i went back and played that game... and this is sooo much more advanced! i loved the first one too, but there wasn't a button to do special moves! oh and BTW Protoman is an Assist Trophy in this one.


----------

